# New 450 gallon Update!!



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

They just came and did the tank today. The 120 gallon sump didn't fit under the stand so they are going to modify it. They are coming back next week to put the braces and trim on the tank. I have been waiting since October for this to be started so hopefully it won't be too much longer. Here is what we have so far.


----------



## elongatos (Feb 21, 2006)

[damnnnnnnnn whats the dimentions and how much did it cost


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

wow that is vicious dual overflows hahaha so sick

man glass or acrilic i see silicone seems so im vering toward glass but if it was there would be a trim and you have no trim so acrilic

yeah how much and whats going in there wow man very nice for sure

hey just a thing i noticed it does not look on the pic like there is any top bracing is there any if not that tanks gonna explode wen you fill it


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

elongatos said:


> wow that is vicious dual overflows hahaha so sick
> 
> man glass or acrilic i see silicone seems so im vering toward glass but if it was there would be a trim and you have no trim so acrilic
> 
> yeah how much and whats going in there wow man very nice for sure


Thanks!It's glass and they are coming back next week to do the trim,braces and modify the sump.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

dam money bags geez your having it all done wow


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice...

Love the demensions also-

Are you doing a shoal/group for this setup....


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

t-man said:


> wow that is vicious dual overflows hahaha so sick
> 
> man glass or acrilic i see silicone seems so im vering toward glass but if it was there would be a trim and you have no trim so acrilic
> 
> yeah how much and whats going in there wow man very nice for sure


Thanks!It's glass and they are coming back next week to do the trim,braces and modify the sump.
[/quote]

You could have had a 600 gallon acrylic tank from www.tydpoolmarine.com shipped from California for a total price of like $3700 bucks and it is 10 times stronger than glass and weighs half as much. With the thickness of the acrylic it would have an actual wetted volum of like 535 gallons.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

damn, thats awesome man.
good luck with it.
keep us posted!


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

shanker said:


> Very nice...
> 
> Love the demensions also-
> 
> Are you doing a shoal/group for this setup....


My p's are going from my 90 gallon to the 180 and I am taking fish from my 180 and 230 and putting them into the 450. One thing I know for sure is my 4 Black Arowanas are going in it.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Lovely tank, someday I hope to have tanks as large as these.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Awesome is all I can say.

*Maybe* when I'm 55 all my projects and basement upgrades will be finished so I can do something like that..

Very nice and please post many pics so we can enjoy too


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

hahahaahahah your still gonna have trouble reaching the botttom of the tank

my 210 is only 2 feet wide and 29 inchs deep i have to get my arms up to my shoulder wet to plant against the back

you got 3 feet wide 30 inchs high hahaahh get a scuba mask and flipers

i wiould do your hardscape we the tank is dry then fill half way up for your plants then fill it oh just break down a buy a skid of gravel


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome tank man. Those 4 black aros are going to look amazing in there.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice, I was going to ask why are they building the tank but you answered that be sure to show us the finished produce it looks to be a dream tank but with the other large tanks you have its just one of many.....


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

t-man said:


> wow that is vicious dual overflows hahaha so sick
> 
> man glass or acrilic i see silicone seems so im vering toward glass but if it was there would be a trim and you have no trim so acrilic
> 
> yeah how much and whats going in there wow man very nice for sure


Thanks!It's glass and they are coming back next week to do the trim,braces and modify the sump.
[/quote]

You could have had a 600 gallon acrylic tank from www.tydpoolmarine.com shipped from California for a total price of like $3700 bucks and it is 10 times stronger than glass and weighs half as much. With the thickness of the acrylic it would have an actual wetted volum of like 535 gallons.
[/quote]
Sounds good but I can't even fit a queen size box spring down my stairs so a 600 gallon tank would not fit. Thats why the tank had to be built in my basement due to size and weight. Plus I already have a 230 and a 180 gallon in the same room with the 450 in a finished basement. So it's already getting a bit crowded. But I could have went 6" higher and made it a 500 gallon but thats when it gets hard reaching to the bottom of the tank.

[/quote]

It's an awesome tank nonetheless I plan on one day getting a 600 gallon acrylic tank that weighs 490 lb. I'll have to pay 4 or 5 mexican day workers 20 bucks a piece to help me get it into the basement. What are you planning for filtration for the tank? My Toxin Spreadsheet that you could download off the Tank and Equipment forum showed that if you went for fluidized bed filters on that size tank you would save $183.00 a year in electric due to the lower flowrate requirement. The only thing is getting them started can be like reviving someone who was underwater for 5 minutes.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

get some pics of your black aros, i would love to see taht


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

amazing tank mate!


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Very nice any updates???


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

that tank is insane +1 on updates


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

They came and finished my tank off tonight. The glass bracing and trim was put on and a modification was done on the sump. Now I just have to find someone to plumb it. Here are some updated pics.
View attachment 166326


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

mike123 said:


> get some pics of your black aros, i would love to see taht


Here is couple crappy ones.


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Sweet!

Your black aro's look in suprisingly good condition...they normally fight like hell when kept in groups
What else are you adding to the tank?
Id go the Peacock bass/Black arowana/Stingray route if i had a tank of that magnitude!


----------



## Goon (Jul 6, 2007)

VERY NICE T-MAN!!!!! i wish i had that kind of room and money!!!!!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats a great looking tank! Congrads!


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

take a picture with you beside it to see the real size...


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, can't wait tell you get it done.....


----------



## t-man (Mar 15, 2007)

Well I have the back painted,which took me a week. I did 7 coats and 2 clear coats on top of that. I have dry fitted the plumbing. Just about there!!!


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

Wow! That thing is kind of a work of art even empty. Hope you have a water python!


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome man. My wish is to have something like that someday. Keep us updated.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

very very cool project! i am looking forward to your continued updates.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

gamgenius said:


> very very cool project! i am looking forward to your continued updates.


agreed. sweet tank man!


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW.... very nice


----------



## joeytoad83 (Sep 10, 2004)

amazing


----------

